# Configuring TP-link 725N for converting broadband to wifi for using in mobile



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi friends,

I am using TP Link 725N wifi adopter for throughing my broadband internet to my mobile by making it wifi enabled.

I recently updated my pc from WIn 8 to 8.1 and after that update I am not able to use this.  I also installed the software again on my pc but it is not able to show the following:




Please help


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2015)

Open Device Manager and post a screen shot which should show a yellow exclamation mark on one of the devices.


----------

